# Oconee National Forest



## common man (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone have a good map of the Oconee national Forest?

Where do you camp?

What fees are associated with hunting and camping?

Just confused are the wma's inside the national forest or is it all national forest/


----------



## Crossbowkiller (Jan 9, 2012)

yes,anywhere u theres room,none other than hunting licence,w.m.a and nf are seperate but some areas hard to tell, get a good map


----------



## Crossbowkiller (Jan 9, 2012)

yes,anywhere u theres room,none other than hunting licence,w.m.a and nf are seperate but some areas hard to tell, get a good map


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 9, 2012)

Actually there are several WMA's inside national forests (Cedar Creek and Cohutta come to mind.)  They have separate seasons and you'll need a wma stamp to hunt them.  I find a map most helpful when trying to separate the two.  You can get the maps at gohuntgeorgia.com


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 9, 2012)

BTW, Cedar Creek and Redlands are the two WMA's inside the Oconee National Forest.  They will be marked with yellow WMA signs around the perimeter.  I believe the national forest blaze is red.


----------



## Jighead (Jan 10, 2012)

Redlands, Cedar Creek, and BF Grant are wmas inside Oconee Nat. Forest. Get you a map at one of the forest info centers,they will show boundaries.


----------



## common man (Jan 10, 2012)

Yea I have been able to donload the map off the internet but any advice on getting it printed out. IT is a big map. Just can't afford the clubs anymore. Wanted to concentrate on the land off the 83 towards monticello.

Do ya'll think the foreest land gets more pressure than say a wma within the forest land like cedar creek.

Love to talk with someone about all this who has hunted it alot. I fpossilbe send me a phone number by PM. Thanks.


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 11, 2012)

Jighead said:


> Redlands, Cedar Creek, and BF Grant are wmas inside Oconee Nat. Forest. Get you a map at one of the forest info centers,they will show boundaries.



BF Grant belongs to UGA's forestry school, not the feds.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jan 11, 2012)

I picked up a map at the forest headquarters off US441 near Rock Eagle and Eatonton.


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 11, 2012)

common man said:


> Yea I have been able to donload the map off the internet but any advice on getting it printed out. IT is a big map. Just can't afford the clubs anymore. Wanted to concentrate on the land off the 83 towards monticello.
> 
> Do ya'll think the foreest land gets more pressure than say a wma within the forest land like cedar creek.
> 
> Love to talk with someone about all this who has hunted it alot. I fpossilbe send me a phone number by PM. Thanks.



I see you live in Bonaire.  Do you hunt Ocmulgee and Oaky Woods WMAs?


----------



## common man (Jan 11, 2012)

Quickbeam said:


> I see you live in Bonaire.  Do you hunt Ocmulgee and Oaky Woods WMAs?



I haven't in the past I've hunted clubs but I will probably be looking alot more into that since I'm just trying to cut back on hunting expenses.  Just wanted to know some more options.  My oldest brother who doesn't hunt anymore once hunted oaky woods almost daily, need to drag him out there with me one day.  Just trying to look over all my options for hunting with my 9 year old son.  Might even do some small game hunting.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 11, 2012)

ONF maps are avail at the Natl Forest HQ on Hwy 441 outside Eatonton....Go East on I-20 to Hwy 441 South toward Eatonton...

It is detailed and shows numbered forest svc roads and boundaries of the NF and WMAs inside the Natl Forest areas....
There are established Hunt Camps you can camp in, but on the
NF land outside the WMAs you can camp anywhere you want...Lots
of numbered NF roads are easy to find and access is generally pretty good...If you find a good flat spot on an access road, or anywhere else, you clear out a spot and set up camp....

All you need is a GA Hunt license and big game tags...If you hunt in
a WMA ares you will need WMA tags.....


----------



## ccfd805 (Jan 22, 2012)

I ordered a map on-line for oconee natl forest. My cousins and i hunt around monticello often. The hunting pressure is not all that bad. Great place to hunt


----------



## DEERFU (Feb 11, 2012)

If you make it to Monticello there's a couple of farm and garden stores that sell the maps for around $12. They're good quality water resistent maps. The hunting has been good to us on the wmas and NF. We won't be rejoining a club for a while either


----------

